

Portrait of Alan Turing as a young psychiatrist - marcelcorso
http://shuffler.fm/tracks/878f1200-b4cd-11df-9809-f801576efbcb?channel=tagged/site_url%253Ahttp%253A%252F%252Fwww%252E20jazzfunkgreats%252Eco%252Euk%252Fwordpress

======
RiderOfGiraffes
The title appears to have nothing to do with the auto-starting "jazz funk"
music.

